
The full 2016 NFL Football Season predicted by intelligence platform - Cortexia
http://www.dailydot.com/debug/unanimous-ai-unu-nfl-2016-season-predictions/
======
joshagogo
Yerp, that A.I. is smart. It has the Chiefs winning the AFC West.

